# Hatuey - Cuban beer



## Haute Mess (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is my collection of the 18 Hatuey beer bottles I found during the past two weeks.  Hatuey brand was registered in 1914 and later transferred to current owner Bacardi in 1925. Two years later in 1927, Cerveceria Hatuey in Santiago de Cuba brewed its first batch of Hatuey beer.  Hatuey was always the premium beer brand in Cuba.  Hatuey was a TaÃ­no Cacique (chief) from the island of Hispaniola who lived in the early sixteenth century. He has attained legendary status for leading a group of natives in a fight against the invading Spaniards, and thus becoming the first fighter against colonialism in the New World. He is celebrated as Cuba's First National Hero.  Bacardi has revived this legendary Cuban beer but I've read that it's only available in Florida so if you are from there and have had it let me know how it tastes. []


----------



## Haute Mess (Mar 17, 2013)

Close up


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello Laurel,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing all the Hatuey. Here's a thread from a while back: Cerveceria Hatuey.

 Thank you for your service.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 20, 2013)

Hatuey also came in Cans. The Crowntainer cone top beer cans are very desirable. I'd be Interested in any Hatuey cans. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Conch times (Mar 20, 2013)

This is the only one I know of, it's not beer though.






[/IMG]


----------

